# Any interesting places to shoot in Kalamazoo, Michigan?



## harmonn2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Going up to Kalamazoo for the next 4 days or so and was wondering if there are any landmarks or specific areas that are good for shooting. Thanks for your help!


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 18, 2013)

Not sure about Kalamazoo but you can head west on I-94 to St. Joe for Michigan Lake shore scenery. Check out Benton Harbor as well, it's will be an interesting experience for you.


----------



## harmonn2 (Jul 18, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I am also going to Lake Michigan for a day or two, so I will definitely check out Benton Harbor. Thank you.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 18, 2013)

Western Michigan University is in downtown.  Downtown also has a lot of parks and old buildings.  They also have the Home | Air Zoo of Kalamazoo, Michigan.


----------

